# Confession time



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Ok: so a few days ago I posted a question on this forum about whether I should get a second chi or not. Thank you to those of you who answered, and you were all so sensible, suggesting that I wait. I can absolutely see why you advised me to do this: HOWEVER....I have been offered the chance to buy a little girl, who is just lovely. I took Frodo to meet her today, and he seemed to really take to her. They played together for nearly two hours, and he even offered her one of his toys! The only thing he really reacted to was when I deliberately picked her up to cuddle her. Then he wanted to get on my lap too. 

I'm first in line for her, but someone else will take her if I don't: I have until tomorrow to decide. Personality-wise, she seems a good match for Frodo, as she's quite quiet, but will stand up for herself if he gets too rough. There's about a 3-month difference in age,and he's now reliably house-trained, and knows all basic commands. He has been testing the boundaries the last few weeks, but it's gone better since I've toughened up. He's due to be neutered in the next couple of weeks. 

Financially I can afford it, and she'll be company for him when I can't be there. My dog sitter will only charge £3 more per day for an additional dog (and if there's 2 of them, I'd be happier leaving them at home for half days), plus the guy who runs local obedience classes has offered me a '2 for the price of one' deal. 

My only anxiety now is that bringing in another one will disrupt the special bond Frodo and I have developed. I just adore him, and he me, and I don't want to compromise that. But I can't be there for him 24/7, and he'd love companionship. He got so excited when he met her! 

So, this is me. Take all the advice, weigh up the situation logically - then do the complete opposite....

Here are some pics:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG I could not say no! She is cute


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Puppies are a bit like babies, they rarely come along at the 'right' time. If you want to get her, and feel it is the right thing for you, then go with your heart. She is very beautiful, and I love her little tail, it actually adds to her appeal. I would have a hard time walking away from her myself, I would love a white girl with that head. I actually have a friend who has a litter from my favourite of her bitches, and there are two blue tans and two whites, I am being badly tempted! Luckily I can't afford another pup ATM, so I think I am safe.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Stella, I feel guilty for ignoring your wise advice: it is valued, honestly. But I just have a 'feeling' about her....I saw the other pups the breeder had, and didn't click with any of them in the same way. I DID walk away, but I couldn't stop thinking about her. Like I say, I am worried about how the relationship between Frodo and I will change, but I also wonder whether the new little one won't balance us out....


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

You MUST NOT get her !!!! You MUST send me the breeders address and I will tell her you have changed your mind  X


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so cute, id get the cute baby.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think it will alter your relationship with Frodo at all. You will always have two pups on your lap though from now on lol. I try to give each of mine individual cuddles, but at least one other (usually Mouse) always sneaks up too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she is so beautiful, I love her !!!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Lisa T said:


> You MUST NOT get her !!!! You MUST send me the breeders address and I will tell her you have changed your mind  X


Lisa, there's someone else wants her if I don't take her, so get in line! :daisy:


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

There is no way I could go and look at puppies and not leave with one! I don't even look now because of temptation! 

She looks super cute! I wouldn't be able to pass her up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my god! Get her get her get her  hehe!!

If i could afford it, i would have 2 chis. In past experience all my dogs have loved being in pairs and were lost without the other when the worst happened! Frodo may be jealous at first as you're his mummy but its just like a child getting a baby brother or sister, they get over the jealousy when they form their own special bond


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think it would change the relationship your have with Frodo. If you feel she is a good match for Frodo and yourself, then I would go for it!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I don't think it would change the relationship your have with Frodo. If you feel she is a good match for Frodo and yourself, then I would go for it!


Thank you, Samantha; I think she will be. She's quite laid-back, but also stands her ground. I have a feeling that she's going to be the boss of him!


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

She's too cute! Her little eyes and her rain jacket!!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

flowersnsunshine said:


> She's too cute! Her little eyes and her rain jacket!!


Frodo's rain coat, actually. It's nearly too small for him, so I wanted to see if it would fit her. It's a cost-cutting measure - giving her his hand-me-downs! Poor girl.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw she's adorable! How can you say no! I think you should get her  x


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im the Queen of the Impulse Buy. Go for it. I'd thought of a second chi and put a deposit on one the same day. That's the way NOT TO DO IT
Seriously, I was worried about my special bond with Rolo being broken too, it just hasn't happened. He's still the same soppy donut. He's happier for having a brother and he still wants me to cuddle him all flipping day! 
View attachment 29834

This was taken this morning. Please excuse his bits and pieces. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I SAY, Mr Rolo: you're a big boy, aren't you?  

Well, if an impulse buy can work out as well as yours obviously has, I'll be well pleased. Mind you, the resident little oik hasn't left my daughter's lap all evening, so maybe he won't mind sharing me as much as I imagine! 

I buy houses the same way: I make a list of everything I want/need, then buy the first house that feels right, regardless of whether it matches the list or not (and mostly it doesn't). It's always worked out ok in the end, though, lol!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> I SAY, Mr Rolo: you're a big boy, aren't you?
> 
> Well, if an impulse buy can work out as well as yours obviously has, I'll be well pleased. Mind you, the resident little oik hasn't left my daughter's lap all evening, so maybe he won't mind sharing me as much as I imagine!
> 
> I buy houses the same way: I make a list of everything I want/need, then buy the first house that feels right, regardless of whether it matches the list or not (and mostly it doesn't). It's always worked out ok in the end, though, lol!


He says thank you very much. Lol. Buttons is a bit less "obvious" as he's long haired. Ha 

If you feel it's right, go for it. I think us girls are very good at intuition!
.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I never ask for advice like this. If I feel it is right and know I can afford it, I go for it. I never even told anyone in the family about Ike until the day we picked him up. My hubby is very sick and the first thing I heard from family and friends, wash "Just what you need is another dog, with Wayne being so sick. " I knew Wayne would love Ike and get a kick out of him, Ike was just what he did need, he has smiled and laughed more since I brought Ike home. No you will not loose your bond with you first baby, you just have more to love. Go for it.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> I never ask for advice like this. If I feel it is right and know I can afford it, I go for it. I never even told anyone in the family about Ike until the day we picked him up. My hubby is very sick and the first thing I heard from family and friends, wash "Just what you need is another dog, with Wayne being so sick. " I knew Wayne would love Ike and get a kick out of him, Ike was just what he did need, he has smiled and laughed more since I brought Ike home. No you will not loose your bond with you first baby, you just have more to love. Go for it.


Exactly,life is too short. If its the right thing for you, stuff everybody else! Lol 
Best wishes to your husband, Evelyn x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

You're so right, Evelyn. I tend to ask for advice, then do what I always intended to do in the first place. You've got the better strategy, definitely.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes the right baby comes when they ate meant to, don't fight it! I found Tessa when I was looking to find the right type a dog to get in six months. The shelter was going to put Tessa down and I couldn't let that happen! That was in April, and it took several weeks for her to come around but she is an absolute joy to me now! Totally smitten!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

So beautiful!! She has the most beautiful little nozzle!! Congrats and no worries the bond will be just as strong.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! She's really beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow I definitely think u should get her I still feel guilty getting another only 2 weeks after the death of my baby-love. I definitely got another for ninja hes so lost and lonely without a partner although baby never really cared about him she was his leader and its like he cant make decisions now without her I definitely think 2 is betyer than 1 although I can focus on ninja more hes not as playful as he was . They already get alomg so thats a big plus for the 3 of you I think frodo will really enjoy having a sister


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Go for it, she is a cutie pie!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I say go for it... nothing will break the bond between pup and human. He may be a little jealous at first but that wont last long ..and you will be left with 2 bonded pups to love


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

It seems you have done all your homework and you can afford it so I would say go for it. I have always heard chi's are happier when they have other chi's with them. Your relationship with Frodo might change at the beginning, they are always excited with something new but it will go back to the way it is once the newness of the new puppy wears off. He will love having a companion and you won't feel so guilty when you have to leave him alone. Both your puppies are adorable by the way.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwwwhhhh she is just adorable!! I say do it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

She is super cute and I think Frodo and her would be more then happy to share the love!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh she's so cute!!! And it's great that her and Frodo got along so well, it's a good start. I think at the end of the day, if you've fallen in love with her and really want her, then you should do what feels right to you. It might be tough to handle a puppy while Frodo is being a bit rebellious lately, but if you're willing to put up with that at the start and can afford it, then go for it. :] Am I right to think that getting a second dog is something you'd do sooner or later anyway, when Frodo is a bit older? If so... if you think this is a great opportunity that you can't miss, then maybe you should take it. I'm probably not helping. lol It's just that it probably never 100% feels like the right time with this sort of thing... so it's hard to say whether it's a good idea or not. hehe


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh she's so cute!!! And it's great that her and Frodo got along so well, it's a good start. I think at the end of the day, if you've fallen in love with her and really want her, then you should do what feels right to you. It might be tough to handle a puppy while Frodo is being a bit rebellious lately, but if you're willing to put up with that at the start and can afford it, then go for it. :] Am I right to think that getting a second dog is something you'd do sooner or later anyway, when Frodo is a bit older? If so... if you think this is a great opportunity that you can't miss, then maybe you should take it. I'm probably not helping. lol It's just that it probably never 100% feels like the right time with this sort of thing... so it's hard to say whether it's a good idea or not. hehe


Yes, I had decided early on that I would have another chi at some point, so it was going to happen sooner or later. And Frodo's been a lot better recently. I think posting about my problems on the forum gave me a chance to vent, and the support and advice I got back helped me get back on track with him. We still have our moments, but I'm dealing with them much better. I had a long chat with the guy who takes the training classes I go to. His view was that Frodo is basically a good dog, and there shouldn't be any major problems. The new pup will be going to his classes too, so he'll be able to give me advice along the way.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Yes, I had decided early on that I would have another chi at some point, so it was going to happen sooner or later. And Frodo's been a lot better recently. I think posting about my problems on the forum gave me a chance to vent, and the support and advice I got back helped me get back on track with him. We still have our moments, but I'm dealing with them much better. I had a long chat with the guy who takes the training classes I go to. His view was that Frodo is basically a good dog, and there shouldn't be any major problems. The new pup will be going to his classes too, so he'll be able to give me advice along the way.


Yay! That's what I thought. When we went through a similar phase with Coco, things got back on track pretty quickly.  And I don't think you'll lose your bond with Frodo, if anything you'll just end up being in love with 2 cute dogs instead of 1!


----------

